# Java 2 in 21 tagen? oder was anderes?



## Naido (3. Mrz 2009)

Hallo liebe community,

zu aller erst will ich mich entschuldigen falls ein derartiges Thema bereits existiert, ich kann erstmal nur zu meiner Verteidigung sagen das ich gesucht und gesucht habe und mir auch verschiedene Themen durchgelesen habe, ich aber nicht wirklich etwas gefunden habe das mich angesprochen hat.

Es geht wie es im Titel steht um das Buch Java 2 in 21 Tagen, ich habe oft gehört das dieses Buch sehr gut sein soll, besonders für Einsteiger. Aber da es mittlerweile ja Java 6 gibt, wollte ich von euch wissen ob es sich überhaupt lohnt ein Buch zu lesen wo es um Java 2 handeln bzw. um 1.2 da es ja eine mehr oder weniger neu Auflage ist. Besonders hat es mich angesprochen da es kostenlos ist und im Web lesbar. 


Sollte es doch nicht so gut sein, wäre es echt nett wenn man mir kostenlose Bücher nennen könnte die man im Web lesen kann, oder tutorials oder sonstiges. Am liebsten wäre es mir aber wenn die Bücher, tutorials oder sonstiges nicht einfach stupide versuchen etwas ohne Zusammenhang zu erklären, sondern man wirklich Beispiele hat diese selbst schreiben kann und man am ende ein Resultat sieht und wirklich weiß und versteht was man da eigentlich gemacht hat. 

Ich bin sehr neu in der Szene und habe zuvor wirklich nur mit HTML gearbeitet. Ich habe wirklich nur sehr geringes wissen Anhand von den Tutorials die ich schon durchgegangen bin z.b. hab ich eine  Ahnung was Variablen sind, haha ich weiß das ist nichts, und genau deswegen suche ich etwas das mich voran bringt und mich nicht mit Kopfschmerzen ins Bett gehen lässt.

Es wäre übrigens von Vorteil wenn es auf deutsch wäre, ich kann zwar Englisch aber es gibt immer wieder mal Dinge die ich nicht ganz verstehe oder besser gesagt, ich verstehe es auf Deutsch einfach besser und man muss sich beim lesen oder zuhören nicht ganz so sehr konzentrieren da man die Muttersprache nun mal besser in den Griff bekommt. Ich weiß natürlich das die Programmiersprache natürlich auf Englisch ist.


Ich bedanke mich schonmal im voraus für jeden der bereit ist mir zu helfen.


----------



## Caffè Latte (4. Mrz 2009)

Hi,

schon seit Java 5 kam zur SE recht viel hinzu; beim Wechsel von 5 auf 6 fand IMHO mehr unter der Haube statt. Von daher denke ich ist es wenig sinnvoll, erst das alte zu erlernen, um dann in wesentlichen Teilen wieder viel dazuzulernen. Sicherlich gibt es Dinge, die sich nicht so schnell ändern. Wenn man nur die aller einfachsten Grundlagen erlernen will, kann man auch noch ältere Literatur nutzen. Nur sollte man sich vorher informieren, in welchen Bereichen es denn gravierende Änderungen gab.

Kaufen würde ich so einen alten Schinken sicherlich nicht, aber du kannst es hier als PDF downloaden: http://www.fh-muenchen.de/home/fb/f...utsch/Java in 21 Tagen/java 2 in 21 tagen.pdf


----------



## The_S (4. Mrz 2009)

Ich hab damals (2004) mit dem Buch von 0 (ohne Programmierkenntnisse, aber mit grundlegenden Computerkenntnissen) an gelernt. Heute kann ich sagen, dass ich damals recht gut damit zurecht gekommen bin. Du solltest aber aufjedenfall noch ein anderes Buch parallel dazu lesen, da dieses Buch 1.) veraltet ist, und 2.) nicht auf alle Dinge so detailliert eingeht, wie man es sich wünschen würde. Es gibt übrigens mittlerweile auch sowas wie Java 5 in 21 Tagen


----------



## Mostly_Harmless (4. Mrz 2009)

Ich kann hier nur mal wieder dieses Tutorial empfehlen.
Ist meiner Meinung nach das beste Tutorial von allen, wenn man vorher noch nie etwas mit OO-Programmierung zu tun hatte.


----------



## Wildcard (5. Mrz 2009)

Ich fand Java in 21 Tagen extrem grottig obwohl ich einst damit anfing.


----------

